# Hiya :)



## justbishop

I'm Ashley. Long time fan of Anne Rice who has finally caved and started reading the Twilight series, for the sole purpose of having license to continue to be critcal of them. I won't lie, there is a giddy, fluttery eyed 13 year old girl deep down inside of me that is enjoying them, but more to the point, they are inspiring me to write again. I mean, if something like that can get published, why can't I give it a go? 

So let's see...I'm in my early thirties, married, and stay at home Mother to a two year old Daughter. I have always written poetry, a few short stories, and as embarrassing as it is to admit, have been known to dabble in fanfic (which of course I will not be posting here). I have always wanted to write something more, something bigger, but have never sat down and forced myself to really try. I have just started building an idea in the past couple of days that seems to have some potential, so hopefully, I will be able to share that and get some objective (i.e. Non-spousal) feedback soon.

In a nutshell, happy to be here 

P.S. I am on my iPad a decent portion of the time, so please excuse any inadvertent autocorrects!


----------



## Gardening Girl

Hello and welcome to the forums Ashley!  It's a good place to be and there is a lot going on here so hopefully you'll find something that interests you.  It's wonderful to hear that you have been inspired to write again.  I hope you continue to be inspired and that this site helps you too.


----------



## justbishop

Thanks, looking forward to some unrestricted posting


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you Ashley, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## justbishop

Thanks, excited to be here


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Ashley.


----------



## justbishop

Thank you, seems like a great place to be!


----------



## Offeiriad

justbishop said:


> I'm Ashley. Long time fan of Anne Rice who has finally caved and started reading the Twilight series, for the sole purpose of having license to continue to be critcal of them. I won't lie, there is a giddy, fluttery eyed 13 year old girl deep down inside of me that is enjoying them, but more to the point, they are inspiring me to write again. I mean, if something like that can get published, why can't I give it a go?
> 
> So let's see...I'm in my early thirties, married, and stay at home Mother to a two year old Daughter. I have always written poetry, a few short stories, and as embarrassing as it is to admit, have been known to dabble in fanfic (which of course I will not be posting here). I have always wanted to write something more, something bigger, but have never sat down and forced myself to really try. I have just started building an idea in the past couple of days that seems to have some potential, so hopefully, I will be able to share that and get some objective (i.e. Non-spousal) feedback soon.
> 
> In a nutshell, happy to be here
> 
> P.S. I am on my iPad a decent portion of the time, so please excuse any inadvertent autocorrects!



First, we will schedule an exorcism to extract that 13 year old so you can come to your senses and realise what a travesty the existence of the Twilight series really is. :wink2:

I don't see anything wrong with writing fanfic, personally. I see it as flattery toward the originator of the story or world that other people feel so attached to the characters that they want to explore things beyond what the author has written. I have been known to write a few lines of fanfic, myself, for a game I play simply because I am inspired by the world created by the game writers.

In any case, welcome to the forum. We're always glad to have new people.


----------



## justbishop

Offeiriad said:


> First, we will schedule an exorcism to extract that 13 year old so you can come to your senses and realise what a travesty the existence of the Twilight series really is. :wink2:




I know, right? I feel so guilty enjoying it at all. It feels so very, very wrong!




Offeiriad said:


> I don't see anything wrong with writing fanfic, personally. I see it as flattery toward the originator of the story or world that other people feel so attached to the characters that they want to explore things beyond what the author has written. I have been known to write a few lines of fanfic, myself, for a game I play simply because I am inspired by the world created by the game writers.
> 
> In any case, welcome to the forum. We're always glad to have new people.



Yeah, I guess there's nothing inherently wrong or embarassing about it, until you take into account that my history lies pretty specifically in "PWP" :redface2:


----------



## Offeiriad

"PWP"? Er... Pretty With Pigtails?


----------



## justbishop

There's a good definition HERE


----------



## Offeiriad

*dies* (laughing of course)


----------



## justbishop

xD


----------



## Offeiriad

X\'D


----------

